# Kinderanhänger von Cannondale/Vitelli



## Snake (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Wenigkeit hat einen über 20Jahre alten Kinderanhänger von Cannondale (in Lizenz von Vitelli angefertigt) geschenkt bekommen. Der Anhänger als solches ist in einem guten Zustand. Leider gibt es dazu kein Verdeck mehr. 

Hat jemand von Euch so ein Teil schon mal gesehen, bzw. weiß jemand ne Adresse, wo es vielleicht so ein Verdeck noch gibt? Bin sowohl bei Vitelli selbst (melden sich nicht) als auch bei ebay nicht fündig geworden. 

Danke!

Snake


----------



## stubenhocker (22. Juli 2009)

Schau mal in den Katalog von Cannondale 1995 http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Cannondale/1995.pdf da ist der Original-Anhänger abgebildet, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter. Ich würde dann auch mal bei C-dale oder einem -Händler nachfragen. 
Wenn das alles nichts bringt frag mal bei einem Segelmacher nach, die sollten Dir auf jeden Fall mit einem "Nachbau" helfen können; möglicherweise sogar besser (individueller, wasserdichter) als beim gebrauchten Original.
Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (22. Juli 2009)

Snake schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> meine Wenigkeit hat einen über 20Jahre alten Kinderanhänger von Cannondale (in Lizenz von Vitelli angefertigt) geschenkt bekommen. Der Anhänger als solches ist in einem guten Zustand. Leider gibt es dazu kein Verdeck mehr.
> 
> ...




da gibts ne firma in der schweiz, weiß aber im moment nicht wie die heißt. da gabs mal alle teile für den hänger. frag doch mal bei der zeitschrift move nach vielleicht wissen die was.

ups gerade gesehn. hast vitelli erwähnt, die waren das. www.vitelli.ch


----------

